# Gucci had a toxic reaction to Frontline



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

The last time we were at the vet, they increased her Frontline dosage to the 11-22 lb range (or under 22) since she has gained 2-3 lbs since her spay, well..that and we haven't been able to go on walks everyday because of the weather and my lupus acting up..

So I gave her her first treatment of the new dose late yesterday afternoon and she was up ALL night puking, all over the bed, uke: and so I ended up bringing her downstairs and sleeping on the well covered couch with me and then she started getting up and running the to the pad in the laundry room from diarrhea! UGH. 

So after 3-4 hours of cleaning up puke and diarrhea, I feel like I have a sick infant again...I think I'm going to call the vet. I am 99% sure it was the frontline. I haven't seen Gucci puke since she was a puppy ONE time when she ate canned tuna, 

I guess I could split the dose in half and make the frontline last longer. (?) But how do you store the frontline after you open it?

Maybe we'll just go back to the under 10 lb dose (will the vet agree to that?)

I'm curious if anyone has been through this before. yes, she's bigger but I don't think she is big enough for a 22lb dog dose of ANYthing 

TIA. XO.~~Kara


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

poor baby!!!!!!! I hope she is feeling better very soon. I have no experience with Frontline-sorry. I just want her to feel better!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I really don't know but just wanted to say I'm glad Gucci is OK.
Was there any reaction on her body or was it all inside?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Kara,
I am so sorry to hear Gucci isn't feeling well. I wouldn't split the dose, not an accurate way of measuring. If you are using it only for fleas, switch to ACV and water, then there aren't any toxins going into her system. 

Could this be something else and not a reaction to the Frontline?


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Just wanted to offer HUGS to you and Gucci. So sorry


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

SO sorry that she is not feeling well, did she have any skin reaction with the frontline?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks, everyone.

I really cannot think of ANYthing else she was exposed too differently yesterday, she ate the same things she does everyday. I put the Frontline on her around 5-6pm and the puking started around 1 (?) IDK....I guess it could be a fluke thing but she hasn't puked in 3 years.

Yes, I am kind of leary about cutting the dose in half and storing it.

Honestly, maybe I should cut back to the Frontline only in Sept-October, which seems to be the months they try to jump on her and are worse for some reason. I see fleas every year in early fall. 

But if no-one else has ever heard of this type of reaction from Frontline, maybe it is a fluke thing. I just don't think she is big enough for the 'up to 22 lb' dose, I really should've known better.

At any rate, she is acting fine now. She won't eat, but she is drinking.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kara, I am so glad Gucci is ok! My big fat 19 and 24 lb boys use the up to 22lb frontline. I did switch Cash to the next size up as he is over 22lbs...but me and the vet decided it was not worth the extra load of chemicals as he is only 2 lbs over. But we use it year round.

If you are worried about fleas and ticks perhaps go back to the smaller dosage and use a an all natural topical-- we use a spray called tick guard (it smells of cedar and rosmary) we use unsented wipes and I just add a bit to the container of wipes so they get dome of the repellant everytime we wipe their paws and muzzles.

Amazon.com: Tick Guard Repellent No Deet - 4 Oz: Health & Personal Care


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Kara, I had a cat that couldn't handle any flea meds without the type of reaction you describe... she'd also foam at the mouth. I didn't give her flea meds after that happened twice.

Tucker has that kind of reaction after several of his vaccinations, including rabies. He'd tremble and jerk for hours, drool, throw up, diarrhea, it is awful. If I have to get him any shots in the future, (rabies... oh, dear,) I will give them to him first thing in the morning, and after a dose of benadryl. His flea meds don't bother him, but I watch him like a hawk when I give them to him, too.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Kara, I hope Gucci is fine today. Does Frontline come with a 10 pound size dose?? I thought the smallest dose was the up to 22 pound size.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

good buddy said:


> Kara, I hope Gucci is fine today. Does Frontline come with a 10 pound size dose?? I thought the smallest dose was the up to 22 pound size.


Me too. I just checked Jackson's Frontline Plus, and the smallerst size is up to 22 pounds. What was Gucci on before? Jackson has never had any issues with it (he is 14.5 lbs.), but the Advantage made my lab itch like crazy so we quit that one.

Sorry Gucci had trouble (and sorry for you too!)


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm so sorry Gucci has been sick. Kara there is a thread going now on Frontline, where Tom talks about splitting a dose. I divide a “up to 22 lb” dose between Smarty and Galen and will until I have signs it is not working.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG! Poor baby! 

The "Frontline Top Spot" I use goes from 8wks to 22 pounds. So far, no problems with either one of the boys with fleas/ticks or reactions to the Frontline Top Spot. 

When was the last dose prior to the reaction dose? Were you still seeing fleas/ticks? Is this why the vet decided to increase the dose? Did he have any vaccines at the vet?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Poor baby! Hope Gucci is feeling better today.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

How scary Kara. Glad she is feeling a bit better.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

IDK. They said something to me about the being over 10 lbs and needing a bigger dose (?) Weird. I'm calling the vet today.

She had Diarrhea BAD!!!!!! I mean, I slept downstairs with her on the couch so she could be close to the backdoor and bell, and she rang the thing every 30 minutes or so all night long. Followed by a buttbath.

Poor thing is going to be chaffed from having a wet butt for so long. No more throwing up but I can't remember her ever having diarrhea this bad.

She ate her Instinct last night and drank some water yesterday.

I know it is getting close to having to take her to the vet, but I dread these type visits...... $500+ for a bunch of tests to most likely tell me they don't know what is wrong. :blah: It seems like its harder to get answers for things like this.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug:Good luck Kara and Gucci:grouphug:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

thanks.

She is still really sick and we are off to the vet right now.

hugs~~
Kara


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Kara, I'm so sorry to hear that Gucci is sick. I hope the vet can help her feel better very soon. Poor baby....and poor Kara! Dealing with a really sick pup is almost worse than dealing with a kid with the flu. 
Get well soon Gucci so you and mama can both get some rest!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

oh Kara, I'm sorry to hear she's still sick! I hope the vet can find out what's wrong and get her feeling better soon!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Kara,
Sorry to read this is happening with Gucci. I hope she is better soon. Taking her back to the vet is your best bet. There are several brands and types of flea and tick control,so if it is linked to that,then I'd defintely explore other options. I'd make sure IF this is actually linked to the Frontline that you tell the vet she is highly sensitive and needs the brand that is considered the least likely to effect her/least reactions as opposed the what would be considered the most effective. 

I use Frontline Plus on both my boys and have never noticed any reactions at all,other then the day you give it,they tend to lay around more as if more tired or something?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear Gucci is still sick! Let us know what the vet says, and I hope he doesn't do every test known to vet-dom before he finds an answer.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear Gucci is still sick. I do hope the vet is able to get some answers for you and the treatment gets her back to normal at the earliest.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

sorry to hear she is still sick Kara, we are sending good vibes the vet finds what it is so she can get on the road to recovery.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Checking to see what the vet had to say.........


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Just catching up on this thread. I'm very sorry to hear that Gucci is not feeling well. Hope it all goes well at the vets. I'll check back to see how she is doing. Feel better Gucci.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Just wanted to see what the vet had to say and was hoping that Gucci was feeling better..


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

any updates yet?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Just checking in on you and Gucci. I hope you have some answers.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Goodness! I had no idea Gucci was so sick. Poor lil' thing. Throwing up and diarrhea, YUCK!

Hope you've gotten some answers and that Gucci-girl is feeling better now. :hug:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Turns out it is a bacterial infection of some sort, they gave her one of those bubbleback IV's and antibiotics and the vet assured me that she wasn't contagious.

HOWEVER, I have a hav-playdate scheduled at my house on Sunday and I'm waiting til ' Friday to make the call whether or not to cancel it. At that point, she'd be on her 4th day of antibiotics (and last day) so I hope she's back to normal.

Her butt is SOOOOO raw and red. Poor baby, I cannot even bare to look at it the vet shaved it and I am putting desitin on it and she squeels in sheer terror and pain when anyone even gets close to an inch away. l

Its been a long week, we are still sleeping on the couch together. My husband had a birthday on Sunday and I just realized I haven't slept with him since he turned 40-something. LOL


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awww poor Gucci! poor hubby! I am glad it was a simple fix.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Thumperlove said:


> Her butt is SOOOOO raw and red. Poor baby, I cannot even bare to look at it the vet shaved it and I am putting desitin on it and she squeels in sheer terror and pain when anyone even gets close to an inch away. l


 Poor Puppy!! :grouphug:



Thumperlove said:


> Its been a long week, we are still sleeping on the couch together. My husband had a birthday on Sunday and I just realized I haven't slept with him since he turned 40-something. LOL


 Poor DH! ound:ound:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Poor Gucci! Hope she feels better soon to enjoy the playdate. Hope you get to celebrate with your DH soon!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Poor Kara, too! She's the one cleaning up and giving butt baths! I hope the antibiotic works quickly and Gucci is feeling better soon.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kara, it seems like vets tend to say it's a 'bacteria something or other' when they don't know what else it can be. I'm convinced it's the Frontline, but that's just me after my own personal experience and stories I hear all the time. Poor you and poor Guccigirl!  

Did they do a bloodtest yesterday? Do you know what her ALT and ALP levels are (liver enzymes)? I cringe that we've come to think it's "normal" for a dog to react to a flea medication by being lethargic, shaking, groggy ... 

I started using Frontline on Sammy last summer. I dont' use anything on Ricky due to his toxic reactions to vaccines, and I'd hate to live in an area where ticks are an issue, but even something as 'gentle' as Frontline now worries me! Gucci had a toxic reaction to Frontline but the meds will help clear up her diarrhea so she can start to feel better. I'd be very curious to see bloodwork that she had when she was fine and then after her reaction to see what is going on.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Gucci-hope your little hiney heals up very soon you poor sweetie!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, poor little Gucci. I hope the antibiotics do the trick and our little princess is back to her old self soon. :hug:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

juliav said:


> Oh, poor little Gucci. I hope the antibiotics do the trick and our little princess is back to her old self soon. :hug:


Ditto!

Hugs for you and special belly rubs for Gucci :hug:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Just dropped in to check in on Gucci's progress, and poor baby. Poor little princess, I am sorry to hear that she has had such a rough week.  I hope that it is only a bacterial reaction and that they do eliminate the Frontline as being the cause, so that you can know for certain if Gucci will be safe using Frontline. I really hope she is now on the mend. :grouphug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

whitBmom said:


> I hope that it is only a bacterial reaction and that they do eliminate the Frontline as being the cause, so that you can know for certain if Gucci will be safe using Frontline. I really hope she is now on the mend. :grouphug:


My thoughts exactly!

Kara-can you maybe try vaseline? I don't know how that would be to use on a dog's hiney,but sometimes it seems to soothe better then desitin.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Ah the poor little dear. I hope the meds work wonders for her and she is fine for her playdate.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

kara i thought it was so crazy that you started this.

posh also reacted by throwing up after i gave her frontline. she never vomits. not in a car ride, not ever, and she just kept having episodes of throwing up the day after i put the frontline on her.

i brushed her out on tuesday night and found a ton of ticks on her, she did eat wednesday morning like usual but was throwing up all day, so i only gave her plenty of water. i did take her to agility classes on wednesday because she seemed to feel better in the evening, she pooped at class which she never does and it was totally runny.

we left early from class because she really didn't seem to feel good and i gave her a very lite supper. she didn't get sick anymore wednesday, but on thursday morning she did throw up one more time.

i gave her a bath and she was done being sick.

i kept thinking that it seemed like a reaction to the frontline.

maybe we should compare lot numbers. i've never had a reaction from her before and i my frontline is from last year, i did notice it goes up to 22 pounds which is almost three times her weight, i almost said something to the vet, but i thought this was the lowest dose they had. i think i may give it to my friend who has bigger dogs and as for a lower dose. i picked eight ticks off posh the other day, so you know why i need this. it's been so gross here without my larger chickens eating the ticks. most of these ticks are "floaters" that i find in her fur, they actually have not bitten her.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

just reading to see that it was an infection.

i still think its odd that we had similar effects with the girls.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Kara if you can keep the Destin on the butt it should heal quickly. It always did the trick on my kids and grand children.

I know the instructions say up to 22 lbs on Frontline and the others are similar but I would never put that much on Galen or Smarty, even if I had to throw part of it away. I split one vile between them.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sandi, do you find it effective, splitting the dose between the two girls? We dont' really have ticks here, as far as I know, but then we dont' go into wooded areas. My big worry is fleas getting into the house! YUCK!

Amy, I'm sorry to hear Posh hasn't felt well either.  I'm telling you, I'd bet it has something to do with Frontline.... If you can, would you ladies mind sharing the lot # on here pls.?


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

DOG 22-0.023 fl oz
lot no D65116


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Posh's Mom said:


> just reading to see that it was an infection.
> 
> i still think its odd that we had similar effects with the girls.


my friends maltese had the same type of reaction last week


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Sandi, do you find it effective, splitting the dose between the two girls? We dont' really have ticks here, as far as I know, but then we dont' go into wooded areas. My big worry is fleas getting into the house! YUCK!


My girls do not weight 22 lbs together, so I split the vile. I never see a flea and if they get a tick it is dead on them. We have lots of woods, all kinds of wild life, barn cats and pine trees which are tick heaven. My worry is insecticide poisoning, or over dosing my girls. If I see a live tick or fleas I will reevaluate what I am doing.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Sorry I was MIA yesterday, I had to work at my husband's office and I have been sleeping every spare minute...Its like having a sick infant again and being up all night w/ total sleep deprivation.

What is weird, is Gucci's bloodwork came back relatively normal, some things were on the 'high end of normal' but her liver function was within range and her blood count was the high end of normal.

The stool sample they did, though.. indicated a possible bacteria, BUT the way the vet explained it to me was more like a yeast infection type thing, like when our natural body floras get all out of whack and one grows/overgrows out the others, like a yeast infection or vaginites (sp?) sorry, men! lol..

Which makes me think that it still doesn't sound like something she just caught randomly.

Amy, that is so weird (and scary) that you had a similar scare  I haven't seen Gucci throw up except one time when she was a puppy after getting into some tuna salad, and another thing re: her diagnosis, I've had her on priobiotics for about 4 months now and we have gone record time without any butt baths before this, it seemed to make her regular and get rid of any loose.

IDK, I am not convinced that it wasn't the Frontline/heartworm, and the vet did say that it "was possible" there are always the small percentages that have these reactions.

Im really reconsidering how much/how often to treat her for the fleas

and what is really scary, like remember a few years ago with the chicken jerky/food recall, but it took thousands of dogs getting sick, dying, etc,. before they even put anything together and recalled things off the market.

On a better note: She is better, I held off til yesterday to make the call on the playdate, but she was acting 110% her diva self yesterday, played, went on a walk, took a mammoth dump that my husband said was over a foot long!!! ound: She's eaten chicken and rice the last 3-4 meals,whoofed it all down. crap. I did forget her antibiotic pill last night...dangit.

Oh well..

I'll be back in a few with the lot # of the frontline, Amy. We just got this lot about 2 months ago but that doesn't really mean anything, it could sit at the vet for a long time for all I know.

hugs everyone!
Kara


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Kara, glad to hear that Gucci is back to normal. Amy, I am sorry to hear that Posh suffered from the same symptoms. I do think it has to be Frontline. Your babies are quite small and may have gotton sensitive to it. One can never know how bodies can change and respond unexpectedly. 

I don't take Benji and Lizzie for hikes and to grassy or wooded areas since I am paranoid about ticks and fleas. I use ACV rinse after baths and also dab a little on their bellies, near inner thighs, around thier necks and on the ear flaps before we venture out for walks. So far ACV has been effective. 

Perhaps, if you haven't considered Apple cider vinegar a rinse or spray before the outings, you might want to try that. I hope it proves to be effective for you.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> IDK, I am not convinced that it wasn't the *Frontline/heartworm*, and the vet did say that it "was possible" there are always the small percentages that have these reactions.


I'm so glad Gucci is better. I may have missed a post but were the Frontline and Hearworm given close together. Our instructions from out vet is 2 weeks apart.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Kara and Amy, I am so sorry to hear that both your babies have had such horrible reactions to Frontline.   

I have used part of a vial before (when they were puppies) and just stored what was remaining upright, in a plastic ziploc bag, in my refrigerator. 

My dogs' breeder advised only using the topical flea treatments when I actually found evidence of fleas (like flea dirt, etc.) but last year and this year we have had such a bad time with them that I've had to be pretty diligent about treating them monthly.  I just switched to Advantage because it seems to work faster on these California fleas.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

okay i did actually treat her with frontline and heartguard within the same couple of days....

i won't do that again.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, I did give them within 24 hours of each other, but I've been doing that since she was a puppy and I'm pretty sure the vet told me it was okay since they were 2 different things that didn't counteract with each other.

Gucci is going back to the vet on Tuesday and I will ask about this again. She is going through MAJOR vet drama to get her health certificate to go to Turks and Caicos with us. She has to have blood drawn to send to Kansas City to prove her rabies free and then when we get that certificate we have to drive it 2.5 hours to Richmond to have it signed and stamped by the State vet within 48 hours of her entering the foreign country..

I know this is way off topic, but it is a LOT of work (and $$) to take them out of the country. lol

The vet visit so far from the vomiting/diarrhea Frontline was almost $300.

I am going to ask about the heartworm and will most likely air on the side of safety and split it up more. I guess it is just easier for me to remember to do things around a certain date of the month.

Amy, I hope she is better now!! This stuff happens all the time with human medications, it get recalled or messed up somehow in production, OR..they are just too little for the dose of a dog twice their size.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

agreed kara. i hope gucci is totally feeling well too. i will watch her next time i frontline her, and yes, i totally do it together because then i only have one day to worry about.

i feel your pain about getting her ready to leave the country. my sil had the same things to do when she took her yorkie to japan. how long will gucci's flight be? it's all worth it when we don't have to leave them behind.

best to you both.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> She is going through MAJOR vet drama to get her health certificate to go to Turks and Caicos with us. She has to have blood drawn to send to Kansas City to prove her rabies free and then when we get that certificate we have to drive it 2.5 hours to Richmond to have it signed and stamped by the State vet within 48 hours of her entering the foreign country/QUOTE]
> 
> You may have a local vet that can do the 48 hour Ag check. Many vets in our area were approved to do it when our DD's Matilda was going to the UK. Our vet did it for us. The Ag dept never saw her just signed off on the papers with the health records and tiders. We thought at the time they actually had to see her but they didn't.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't know on the local ag titer test. Gucci goes to the biggest vet/hospital in town, its actually more of a hospital, there are always 5-6 vets on staff on any given day and many times, you'll see big sea turtles or goats...or horses, or other animals in the back! lol Our office is right by this vet and my husband still talks about the big sea turtle from the marine science museum that was out there...last summer? lol 

I think sometimes things are more complicated here because I live in a commonwealth and not a 'state', so I always wonder if it is commonwealth red tape that makes some things so complicated. But the state health certificate is required by Turks and Caicos..

They told me that Hawaii was much more difficult than many countries because they require more tests/paperwork and a 6 month quarantine.

I'm a little worried on the food thing, i can't bring any food for her into the country, I'll have to buy her food there and it most likely won't be what she's used to, besides chicken and rice..Im sure they will have that

Amy, her flight isn't too bad really, we fly to Charlotte, NC (I think) which is less than an hour and then its about 3-4 to Turks, she's a really good traveler (she is just happy to be WITH me so she cooperates fully! lol) and I have that ESR travel bag which is much more comfortable for her than the other bags and I put her in her stroller and zip it up when we are in the airports and she's content with that, too. I think she'll have fun! I rarely bring her to the beach here because they are banned 1/2 the year (Tourist season) and the other half there is always a parvo warning so I can never get past that to take her...I think she's seen the sand twice in her life to live in a beach town, that is pretty sad! lol

Japan sounds fun! I can see why a country that does not have rabies would not want it brought over. WHen I went to the countries website, they had a procedure for rabies endimic place (the USA!) and then places that do not have rabies, they basically just show up with their dog. lol 

I'm really happy she is coming with us, I think she'll have lots of fun


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

That’s too bad that you vet can't do the health test. Matilda had to have flea and worm treatments within her 48 hours and all of her health papers were US, not state. the UK is one of the strictest with the 6 months too. But whatever you have to do will be better than leaving her at home.


----------

